# Turnips selling for 473! [CLOSED]



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

*Only going to do this for an hour since the store is closing soon. 3 NMT's to enter the town (If you want multiple runs it will be an extra 3 NMT's per run after the first). Drop them in front of the port and you're free to go to the store  Please leave asap since other people will be waiting their turn.* No other offers will be accepted. Thank you!
\
I will send you a dodo code when it's your turn so please print out your tickets and be ready!
Only other thing I will accept is a cherry blossom Bonsai!​


----------



## SleepyKittens (Apr 5, 2020)

Can i please come?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Hikari (Apr 5, 2020)

Id love to come! (I have the 3 NMT ofc)


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 5, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

BucketSama said:


> *Only going to do this for an hour since the store is closing soon. 3 NMT's to enter the town (If you want multiple runs it will be an extra 3 NMT's per run after the first). Drop them in front of the port and you're free to go to the store  Please leave asap since other people will be waiting their turn.* No other offers will be accepted. Thank you!
> \
> I will send you a dodo code when it's your turn so please print out your tickets and be ready!
> Only other thing I will accept is a cherry blossom Bonsai!​


I have 3 nmts ready!


----------



## GTsTentacleChow (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd love to come and sell too! I have 3 NMT ready for you


----------



## Lightmare (Apr 5, 2020)

hi!! i can give u 2 bonsais


----------



## Poki (Apr 5, 2020)

hello can i come? i have 3NMT too c:


----------



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

BUMP closing my doors soon. Please let me know if you wanna sell ASAP


----------



## Sugarsprig (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi! Could I visit?


----------



## Cory (Apr 5, 2020)

Am I too late?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

I would like to visit if not.


----------



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

LAST CALL


----------



## arkero (Apr 5, 2020)

Looking to sell


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 5, 2020)

I would love to visit, I can do 3 NMTs

edit, looks like I missed you, so nvm haha


----------



## TheBased (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, can I visit please


----------



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I can get you punchy





arkero said:


> Looking to sell





elphieluvr said:


> I would love to visit, I can do 3 NMTs
> 
> edit, looks like I missed you, so nvm haha





TheBased said:


> Hi, can I visit please



Still going! I'll get to ya'll when I can


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 5, 2020)

Is this still going?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I get in? _I swear I had a post here..._


----------



## MayorYuki (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit please?


----------



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Can I get in? _I swear I had a post here..._





MayorYuki said:


> Hello! Can I visit please?




Hi store is closing very soon so please be ready!


----------



## shouyou (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, would this already be closed ?


----------



## BucketSama (Apr 5, 2020)

shouyou said:


> Hi, would this already be closed ?


yes still available if you dont mind being grouped up  since it's last call


----------



## shouyou (Apr 5, 2020)

Sounds good!  I’m ready to go


----------

